#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜獸人 Part I(十二國記)

## sanari

我是因為下面的那個貓獸人才開始看這部動畫的說
（那隻貓獸人才出來一話就掛了，連名字都沒．．．orz）
雖然後來的獸人不多了
但也算是一部值得收藏的動畫

大家猜一下，這是那部作品

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

感覺有點像火影~~@@(怎可能阿)

----------


## 逸獅

十二國記？（亂猜）

----------


## 魔啦茲雷

> 十二國記？（亂猜）


十二生肖中不會有貓...
不知什麼名稱的動畫?

----------


## 妤

十二國記裡"杉本優香"遇見的半獸
因為巧國不喜歡半獸以動物型態出現
規定他們保持人類模樣
而那隻貓在出國境的時候
本來想放鬆的回覆貓型
卻被同船上的人類(巧國人民)欺負
後來是因為保護某人而死八...0.0?

----------


## 雷恩

嗯，一定是「十二國記」

應該不是「規定他們保持人類模樣」，
而是他們討厭半獸，就是種族歧視啦！
所以那些人故意欺負他，要他變回人類的樣子。
後來船受到怪鳥攻擊，他為了救那些人而死，
蠻讓人痛心的...

這隻貓仔的人類型態和半獸型態都有點小萌說...
真希望他能當主要角色呀！

----------


## sanari

這部是十二國記沒錯
我當初在超視有播時是有錄下來看說
那時是沒什麼興趣看
是看到第7話時，出現了這隻貓獸人才開始有興趣的（雖然第５跟第６話有出現老鼠樂俊）
然後就沒有再錄超視播的了，直接去買他們的ＤＶＤ（聽說超視播的有剪片）
後面出來的半獸，真得是少得可憐說（主要的）
這部有兩個最可憐的角色（都掛了）
其中一個就是這個貓半獸，連名字都沒有
而且小說版的十二國記，沒有這一集說
（那天在誠品看了好久都沒找到這一段說，原本想小說版的可能會有那隻貓半獸的名字）

----------


## 狼王白牙

跑去買了 DVD 是吧.. 可是怎麼看到畫面擷圖上有 BS 字樣呢
請問買的是什麼版的 DVD 啊 XDDD

印象中這部動畫我是在野疆成立前看的, 狼雨也是
的確是不錯的作品. 大老鼠樂俊當主角也是很適合.

----------


## sanari

我當初是買香港進來的水貨
這個圖片是找水貨的圖的
然後我還有買台灣代理的公司貨(好貴，而且每片ｄｖｄ的中間話數的ｏｐ及ｅｄ都被卡掉了，做得比港製的還不好）
公司貨放在桃園說

----------


## 閒

十二國記中一些使令也是獸形的0.0/

饕餮被收服後很帥的說  :Embarassed:

----------

